# Do you buy reptiles to "save" them?



## Nero Egernia (Apr 3, 2016)

It's nothing new that people tend to buy cats and dogs that are in poor condition or from questionable backgrounds in order to save them, but do people do this for reptiles? I saw a video where someone bought some monitor lizards subject to horrendous conditions in order to save them. Or do people buy reptiles from questionable backgrounds because they are rarely offered for sale?


----------



## Wally (Apr 3, 2016)

I'd be happy to take a reptile off someone's hands free of charge if I thought I could provide a more positive outcome for the reptile concerned. I'd never line the pockets of someone with a questionable character though.


----------

